# TalkClassicalian Self-reference



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I. Every statement in the 965th post of every TC member is false*.

II. What happens if a TC member decides to send PMs to all the TC members who haven't sent PMs to themselves?

III. Every post that is longer than 20 words is not worth reading.

Other examples?

* This was my 965th post.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Somewhere in your house is an empty subscription bottle with your name on it. I most kindly suggest you find it and take it to the pharmacy, now


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

You know, the geezers in this forum should stop derailing the fun threads that some of us enjoy.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

A lot of the fun threads some of you enjoy have been derailed in order to become so!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Did someone mention derailing a thread? :devil:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Stop derailing the thread, guys.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyway, check this out:



> yields a falsehood when preceded by its quote in TC


yields a falsehood when preceded by its quote in TC.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Did someone mention derailing a thread? :devil:


I am confident that this thread _could_ be derailed; the 'sample' thingys lack the power to propagate. However, I have been accused of something suggesting ultra-geezerism recently, so will let this one live... if it can.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Does this thread actually have a topic to be derailed?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> You know, the geezers in this forum should stop derailing the fun threads that some of us enjoy.


The problem is that a lot of "us" don't.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Does this thread actually have a topic to be derailed?


Of course it does. The topic is self-reference. Didn't you read the title?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Derailing this topic is the ultimate self-reference?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

How so?

.....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dodecaplex said:


> You know, the geezers in this forum should stop derailing the fun threads that some of us enjoy.


And there I was, thinking I was adding to the froth of the levity.

Thank you too, all. Until now, unused to fora, I did not know that threads, like trains, rolled on tracks


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Wagner is a good one. Real good.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dodecaplex said:


> How so?
> 
> .....


Because it them becomes 'All about me' for the saboteur, instead of 'All about me,' for the OP.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if that qualifies as self-reference.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Any TC member that was banned for posting pr0n and then created another account obviously bribes the mods.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

That only works if you are one of those TC members as well. Otherwise, there's no self-reference.

That is, unless someone such as myself says it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> pr0n


Phonetically speaking, I can post prawn as well


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> That only works if you are one of those TC members as well. Otherwise, there's no self-reference.
> 
> That is, unless someone such as myself says it.


How do you know I'm not you?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Because you couldn't log into my TC account.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Phonetically speaking, I can post prawn as well
> 
> View attachment 4700


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Because you couldn't log into my TC account.


How do you know I wasn't trolling?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How do you know I wasn't trolling?


I don't, actually.

So, I guess that proves that you are me.

Well then, hi, me. How are things going over there with me? By the way, have I solved that one inscribed square problem yet or am I still being lazy?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I don't, actually.
> 
> So, I guess that proves that you are me.
> 
> Well then, hi, me. How are things going over there with me? By the way, have I solved that one inscribed square problem yet or am I still being lazy?


Yes I/you did. But I/you did a pretty lazy job of it.


----------

